

Saab IQon AutoAndroid - mikhailfranco
http://media.saab.com/press-releases/2011-03-01/world-first-saab-saab-iqon-open-innovation-car-infotainment

======
razzaj
A calculator?... "i am doing 64.5 mph i am still at 111.12 miles from
destination... hmm let me bring up the built in calculator to see how much
time i still need".

~~~
kylec
My father keeps a pocket calculator in the glove compartment to calculate what
his mileage was between fillups. Having one built-in would certainly be useful
for people like him.

~~~
unwind
Not sure if you're being humoristic, but any car advanced enough to have this
IQon technology most probably also has a regular basic in-car computer, and
those tend to track mileage by default. You don't even have to key in the
numbers.

~~~
kylec
Not being funny - he actually has a Prius which does give MPG readings, but he
finds that it's not that accurate. Just because a car has a fancy in-dash
computer doesn't mean that it's any good at keeping track of its own fuel
consumption.

